# Conexion estereo balanceado



## arrgg (Mar 31, 2013)

Hola tengo una duda y no me aclaro. Quiero conectar un teclado musical a una mesa de mezclas con entrada xlr balanceada. El teclado tiene una salida jack estereo de 6.3mm . Y mi pregunta es. Es la misma conexion o hay q*ue* cambiar algo en las conexiones. Gracias de antemano


----------



## miguelus (Mar 31, 2013)

Buenas noches arrgg

El hecho de tener un Jack Estereo de 6,3mm no significa que necesariamente tenga que ser Estereo.

En muchas ocasiones se utiliza un Jack de 6,3mm como salida Balanceada, en este caso se utilizan los dos "Vivos" del conector como salida Balanceada.

Mira si tu Teclado es salida Estereo o Balanceada, seguramente es Balanceada.

Sal U2


----------



## Modultronic (Mar 31, 2013)

arrgg dijo:


> Hola tengo una duda y no me aclaro. Quiero conectar un teclado musical a una mesa de mezclas con entrada xlr balanceada. El teclado tiene una salida jack estereo de 6.3mm . Y mi pregunta es. Es la misma conexion o hay q*ue* cambiar algo en las conexiones. Gracias de antemano


 
_Amigo arrgg este diagrama responderá su pregunta y aclaro que la salida de audio de todo Teclado musical es Stereo:_







_Puede empalmar las terminales o comprar el cable:_



_Saludos._ 
_MDT._


----------



## capitanp (Mar 31, 2013)

MODULTRONIC  esa imagen que pones es de un cable INSERT

En el manual del teclado te sacas las dudas o una foto de la salida


----------



## arrgg (Abr 1, 2013)

Primero muxas gracias por contestar. He mirado las especificaciones del teclado y como esperaba solo dice salida estereo no pone nada si es balanceada o no. A lo del cable que comentas hay un problema y es que la mesa tiene 2 canales estereos q para los teclados va perfecto. Si hiciese ese cable tendria que utilizar 2 canales mono con la movida de ecualizarlos y realmente saldria en mono y no estereo. Que opinais???



Primero muxas gracias por contestar. He mirado las especificaciones del teclado y como esperaba solo dice salida estereo no pone nada si es balanceada o no. A lo del cable que comentas hay un problema y es que la mesa tiene 2 canales estereos q para los teclados va perfecto. Si hiciese ese cable tendria que utilizar 2 canales mono con la movida de ecualizarlos y realmente saldria en mono y no estereo. Que opinais???


----------



## felixreal (Abr 5, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!!

¿Tiene sólo un jack de salida o dos? Si tiene uno, jack TRS a dos jack TS. ¿Que tiene dos? pues dos jack TS a dos jack TS en la mesa. En la mesa pones el Pan  de cada canal a L y R.  Y sí, sigues en estéreo. Fin.

Por cierto, no se llaman jack mono ni estéreo ni balanceado ni gaitas, se llaman jack TS y TRS. A ver si empezamos a llamar a las cosas por su nombre.
Saludos!!!


----------



## marcprotechnics27 (Jun 26, 2013)

Buenas Arrgg,
Tal como dice Felixreal con mucha razón puedes emplear dos tipos de conexión dependiendo del cable que poseas...

Yo te recomiendo, como me he encontrado muchas veces con estas dudas en bolos que he sonorizado por ahí, que basándote en una mesa tan simple como la de más abajo o tan compleja como quieras uses un cable con un extremo Jack TRS (vulgarmente dicho estereo) y en el otro extremo dos Jack TS (vulg. dicho mono), de modo que enchufando el TRS al teclado te quedan L en un conector TS y R en el otro.

Estos dos yo los conecto siempre en un canal doble (p.ej. 5/6, 11/12...) ya que si tienes bastantes micros y otros instrumentos es más fácil el control individual con un solo fader que con dos. De este modo tienes:  señal ESTÉREO (si conectas los dos cables en sus entradas adecuadas L --> L  /  R --> R) o señal MONO (si solo conectas cualquier cable en la entrada L, verás que al lado pone "mono"; entonces una señal monofónica es repartida en ambos canales, es decir, una señal conectada en L se va a oír en L+R (¡¡¡¡OJO!!!! no pasa a ser estéreo). Ocurre lo mismo si la conectas en canales de micro (por eso Felixreal te ha dicho que asignes a cada canal una panorámica distinta (Pan). Panorámica es la dirección de la señal, por si no lo entiendes); en cambio, si conectas la misma señal monofónica en R solo se oirá en R, quedándose L sin sonido.


Espero que te haya quedado claro...... 

Saludos


----------

